# 12dpo and brown discharge??



## CuppieCakes

Okay so the last pregnancy test i did was two days ago and i made it out to be a BFN :(
This morning i woke up with what felt like period cramps and though it must have been AF on her way earlier :growlmad:
But when i went to the toilet to check, i have dark brown thick discharge in my pants (sorry for TMI!) and when i wiped, then when i went and checked again about an hour later it had turned into clear discharge and the pains had stopped.
Does anyone have any idea what this could be?? :(
I've never had this before, not even before a period :S 

:hugs: thanks girls!


----------



## charlibob

I'm going through exactly the same, AF is due today and on Sunday I started to spot, a very small amount of brown cm which has never happened before! 

Had an odd few bits of spotting since but AF hasn't arrived! 

And stupidly I've just taken a test even though I said I wouldn't! I'm sure I can see a faint positive but not when I take a pic of it. Plus I've drank loads today and been to the loo way too many times to check for AF, really should of waited until morning :growlmad:


----------



## ajsmummy86

Possibly implantation bleeding?? i hope it is hun and you get your BFP soon :) good luck x


----------



## CuppieCakes

charlibob said:


> I'm going through exactly the same, AF is due today and on Sunday I started to spot, a very small amount of brown cm which has never happened before!
> 
> Had an odd few bits of spotting since but AF hasn't arrived!
> 
> And stupidly I've just taken a test even though I said I wouldn't! I'm sure I can see a faint positive but not when I take a pic of it. Plus I've drank loads today and been to the loo way too many times to check for AF, really should of waited until morning :growlmad:

I'm hoping its implantation bleeding! FX'd it is for you too!
Hope you get your BFP hun
:hugs:


----------



## momto2grls

Totally sounds like IB, IMO. I really hope that's the reason!! I feel like the next few days are so exciting for many of us (including me, 12 dpo today!!) who are going to be testing around Friday and the weekend! Good luck ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## charlibob

CuppieCakes said:


> charlibob said:
> 
> 
> I'm going through exactly the same, AF is due today and on Sunday I started to spot, a very small amount of brown cm which has never happened before!
> 
> Had an odd few bits of spotting since but AF hasn't arrived!
> 
> And stupidly I've just taken a test even though I said I wouldn't! I'm sure I can see a faint positive but not when I take a pic of it. Plus I've drank loads today and been to the loo way too many times to check for AF, really should of waited until morning :growlmad:
> 
> I'm hoping its implantation bleeding! FX'd it is for you too!
> Hope you get your BFP hun
> :hugs:Click to expand...

When are you gunna test agin? 

I'm up at 5:30am for work tomorrow so don't know if I'll actually remember in my half asleep daze!! If not I'll wait until friday morning!

Are you having any symptoms? 

Hope you get your bfp soon :flower:


----------



## gemmybean

hiya, just noticed that i also have this brown discharge as well. i'm seriously hoping that its implantation bleeding - god that would be fab. I tested today, and it was a bfn, although i'm not sure when i should be testing now. when do you think you'll test?????


----------



## CuppieCakes

charlibob said:


> CuppieCakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlibob said:
> 
> 
> I'm going through exactly the same, AF is due today and on Sunday I started to spot, a very small amount of brown cm which has never happened before!
> 
> Had an odd few bits of spotting since but AF hasn't arrived!
> 
> And stupidly I've just taken a test even though I said I wouldn't! I'm sure I can see a faint positive but not when I take a pic of it. Plus I've drank loads today and been to the loo way too many times to check for AF, really should of waited until morning :growlmad:
> 
> I'm hoping its implantation bleeding! FX'd it is for you too!
> Hope you get your BFP hun
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you gunna test agin?
> 
> I'm up at 5:30am for work tomorrow so don't know if I'll actually remember in my half asleep daze!! If not I'll wait until friday morning!
> 
> Are you having any symptoms?
> 
> Hope you get your bfp soon :flower:Click to expand...


I'm thinking about running out first thing and getting a test! I have the day off work tomorrow so i'm sure i will be POAS mad!

And i've had a few headaches and light dull cramping but thats it.
Have you had any other symptoms?

:hugs:


----------



## CuppieCakes

gemmybean said:


> hiya, just noticed that i also have this brown discharge as well. i'm seriously hoping that its implantation bleeding - god that would be fab. I tested today, and it was a bfn, although i'm not sure when i should be testing now. when do you think you'll test?????

I really want to test tomorrow, but i'll be gutted if it's a BFN! I really shouldn't get my hopes up like this :nope:. But maybe it's a bit early anyway! I think i might wait untill i've missed AF completely, what about you hun?
I hope its implantation bleeding too! Have you had any cramping? 
:hugs:


----------



## gemmybean

CuppieCakes said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> hiya, just noticed that i also have this brown discharge as well. i'm seriously hoping that its implantation bleeding - god that would be fab. I tested today, and it was a bfn, although i'm not sure when i should be testing now. when do you think you'll test?????
> 
> I really want to test tomorrow, but i'll be gutted if it's a BFN! I really shouldn't get my hopes up like this :nope:. But maybe it's a bit early anyway! I think i might wait untill i've missed AF completely, what about you hun?
> I hope its implantation bleeding too! Have you had any cramping?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i had a little twinge, this morning, but nothing that i would really call a proper cramp. i wish i had been a little stronger like you and held out. That bfn i had really made me feel miserable. This is actually my first cycle off the pill so i have no idea when my normal af is. I think i'm going to assume my leutal phase is 14 days long and call sunday my expected af day. God thats a long way away, i don't think i can last that long lol
Good luck to you though chick, i really hope that this is your month - i'll be watching to see what happens :hugs:


----------



## charlibob

I ended up buying new tests on the way home from work, really should of waited :dohh:

Well I had these odd pains around ovulation time when I went to bed for few nights and also got stitch like pains when walking around but now nothing at all! I did feel a bit sick earlier. 

Oh has bought me Chinese food as apparently I've been in a bad mood :shrug:


----------



## gemmybean

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## charlibob

gemmybean said:


> :test::test::test::test:

I have tested and it confused me even more, I'm really sure I can see faint pink line but can't see nothing when I take a pic :growlmad: I drank so much today and must of been to the loo like 10 times so wasnt a good idea lol

Will try and remember when I get up at 5:30am if not I'll probaly cave after work again!!


----------



## gemmybean

oooohhh can you post one???? we can see if we can see anything???? i'm all excited for you lol


----------



## charlibob

gemmybean said:


> oooohhh can you post one???? we can see if we can see anything???? i'm all excited for you lol

They were really fuzzy, my iPhone camera doesnt focus when you take a close up pic :growlmad: 

But the very faint pink line still looked the same this morning, might take a test when I get home if I can hold myself for a few hours before lol. 

On my way to work now and still no AF so I'm officially late!!! :happydance:

Had to sit down for 10 mins before I left, I really thought I was gunna be sick, still feeling a bit queasy.


----------



## willowthewisp

I had the brown/dark red discharge for a few days too. There was only the smallest about mixed with CM (like a couple of drops once every day or so). I have never had spotting before in my life. Could this be implantation bleeding or is there too small an amount? (Sorry - I have no idea what actually consitutes as IB). 

I have had other symptoms this week (but I generally disregard my symptoms now as I can not be trusted lol)


----------



## gemmybean

Well I've had what I think a very, very faint line on the hpt. I can't be sure though. I'm not going to get my hopes up though cos I don't know if its a bfp or not. Ive also got cramps at the moment which feel like af so I'm going to just keep testing until either the defo bfp shows or af


----------



## Tonka106

I had the same but mine was a bit pinkish as well, at 10dpo. I'm 12dpo and thinking I'll test when I get up later this morning (its 4am now lol, I'm a night owl).. I told myself I'd wait until saturday but OH has today off then works 6 days straight so I feel like it would be nice for us to find out together. I'm feeling very good about this month! Hope this is your bfp for all of you! :)


----------



## .bombshell.

_it could be Ib but I've read the latest it occurs is 10dpo, I could be wrong tho.
You never know. 
Or It could be a slow starting af. I've had a couple of those a few cycles ago. 
Hope it ain't tho!!

Good luck hun, lots and lots of bby dust!! _


----------



## everdreaming

I've been researching IB _loads_ this week because I'm praying that's what I'm having! I think it can come between 6-14DPO as it entirely depends when the egg is fertilised; if you ovulated then the sperm still inside you fertilised it 24-48 hours after ovulation that gives even longer for the 6 days it theoretically takes to then travel to the uterus and implant. I think...

Keep testing!


----------



## gemmybean

Had more spotting this morning, its making me think its actually af on the way not ib. Although the colour is still brown like at the end of af, not red like I would expect so who knows


----------



## Tonka106

Welll, I just couldn't wait any longer so I took a test.. right away :bfp: !!!!!!!! I'm over the moon I'm just out of my mind with excitement! Hopefully this means good things for all of you who are having this spotting, baby dust to all!


----------



## everdreaming

Wow Tonka106 that's great!! Congratulations! :happydance: So it was implantation bleeding you had. What was it like? Describe it in as much detail as possible for me :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

Congrats Tonka106! im having exactly the same thing since sunday!! and now im 3 days late and waiting for a test to arrive eeek hope its good news for us all xx


----------



## Tonka106

Thanks ladies! I'll do my best to explain it! It's kind of TMI but I'm sure you don't mind! 10dpo in the afternoon I was doing laundry when I felt really wet down there all of a sudden, just like AF had started. I had been having very mild cramps that morning. When I checked there was tons of lotiony cm like I mean TONS. It was a very, very, very pale brown/pink. The rest of the day I was cramping and have been since. Also I don't know if any of you check CP but mine is always low and hard from 10dpo on, but it's been so high I could just barely touch the tip. Other than that my BBs have felt full and heavy and I just had this feeling that this was the month! GL girls xxx


----------



## everdreaming

Thanks Tonka106! That's very different to my spotting, so I reckon I'm just going to have a long old AF this month. :thumbup: best of luck to you though! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Tonka106

Oh I hope that's not the case for you, but if it is, best of luck next month! I am thrilled, thank you :)


----------



## gemmybean

Blimey that sounds like what's going on with me FX


----------



## everdreaming

My fingers are very crossed for you gemmybean!!!


----------



## gemmybean

Awww thanks chick
Oh and congrats on the bfp tonka


----------



## danniemum2be

well im out my IC arrived and BFN :cry: just wish shed hurrry up now so i can move on to next cycle.

Good Luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## Tonka106

Gemmie, thank you and good luck!!

Dannie, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## charlibob

Wow congrats!!!

Your syptoms are just like mine, wish I tested this morning now lol


----------



## Tonka106

thanks, I just couldn't wait any longer lol!


----------

